# Denmark riding



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Looks like I'll be in Copenhagen and around other parts of Denmark (but don't know where yet) for a couple weeks in the middle of may on vacation. My wife lived there for a year back in high school, and has friends in the area. 

Yeah, yeah, I know the highest point in the country is like 170m above sea level. There has to be some nice trail riding out there. I would love to hook up with some locals and do 20-40km. 

Just a half baked idea. Wife will prolly let me out for a morning or afternoon but not for sure. 

I'm wondering if its worth packing bike clothes, helmet, shoes, pedals, etc. if somebody local can lend me a Large sized hardtail, singlespeed or suspension trail bike and join me for a ride, I would appreciate it. I'll even throw in some after ride lunch and beers. I would love to see some local singletrack, but I need a guide. I'm not into dirt jumping or downhill. 

I'm in medium athletic shape. I can keep up, but I'm not going to win any races. 

If anybody is interested, please PM me. I don't speak any Danish, I'm an English speaking American, and can understand some German in a very limited way. I'm going to make an effort to pick up some Danish, but dang, that is a tough language. 

Tak for singletrack!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I know there should be at least one Dane here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=299468&highlight=denmark


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

Depending on how far you wanna drive (its a small country afterall) but within less then 3 hours drive there are a lot of nice trails to copenhagen  

Personally i live right smack in the middle (odense) which has a lot of trails and despite the lack of mountains i know some very hill infested areas that will have anyones lungs crying uncle. 

Regardless, i hope you have a nice trip here


----------

